# Black Lab needs a home urgently



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Lady is going into care home and needs to rehome 3 year old lab.
housetrained and great with kids and other dogs never met a cat before 

microchipped vaccinated wormed and frontlined.

5 gen pedigree and KC papers

entire male


----------



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

the lady goes in a home in four weeks time!! and still no home available


----------



## bablatrice (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi, can you tell me where in Scotland you are and do you have any pics of the boy? Thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think I am getting this gsd foster I am supposed to be getting. If you need I can foster until a permanent home is found.

x


----------



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

bablatrice said:


> Hi, can you tell me where in Scotland you are and do you have any pics of the boy? Thanks


I have PM you a message

sarahx


----------



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I don't think I am getting this gsd foster I am supposed to be getting. If you need I can foster until a permanent home is found.
> 
> x


Hi

Thanks poison girl im really hoping he gets adopted by the end of this month, he is a really nice looking lab well cared for.


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

Has she tried Labrador Rescue Scotland? They have waiting lists and homechecked homes


----------



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Littlelab said:


> Has she tried Labrador Rescue Scotland? They have waiting lists and homechecked homes


Thats who we are with now, been waiting ages just for one person to call thru the lab rescue of scotland probably take a week to visit very slow service really


----------



## Tafty (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I may be able to help. I have recently lost one of my two choc labs to cancer and I am looking to rehome another.

I rehomed my remaining dog Max just over two years ago and he is now 4 years old very friendly and accepting of others dogs. I would like to find him a friendly permanent new companion to cheer him up and get him playing again.

The downside is that I live in Lincoln. If you PM me some details we may be able to come up and see how they get on.

Regards Steve


----------



## SarahBluePaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Tafty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may be able to help. I have recently lost one of my two choc labs to cancer and I am looking to rehome another.
> 
> ...


Black lab has now found a home, thank you for your interest, I am sorry for your lost, please ring your local lab rescue they are so many labs out there waiting for a good loving home


----------



## bablatrice (Jul 4, 2009)

hi folks, sorry, the black lab has found a new home with us. He's settling well, and we're very lucky, but please do phone your local lab rescue to help out


----------



## Tafty (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately there are next to zero Labs for re-homing in the Lincs and surrounding areas at the moment plus a queue of worthy homes, hence my Internet search.


----------

